# الاقسام المريخية > منتدي التوثيق >  >  صوره لنادى المريخ عام 1955م

## القطانى

*نادى المريخ غام 1955م 


*

----------


## زين العابدين عبدالله

*بالمناسبة 


فى ذلك الزمان كان نادى المريخ 


مسرحا لكل فعاليات الدولة من استقبال كبار الزوار وخلافه 


مشكور يا قطانى 
*

----------


## الاستاذ

*تحياتي يا قطاني
*

----------


## ميدو1

*القطانى 
لك الشكر اجزله 
*

----------


## الحمادي

* وحتى الآن المريخ مركز جميع الفعاليات 
الحكوميه والرسميه والشعبيه وملتقى الضيوف 
وكان شاهدا على عصره وتحفه في زمانه .
*

----------


## بدرالدين عبدالله النور

*مشكور قطاني 

اتمني ان تكون احدي الصور التي تستخدك كواجهة للمنتدي
*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*إإإإإإإإإإإيك بالله يالقطاني من الزمن داك وإنتا بتصور؟!!

أها يالقطاني متييين؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*الله على زمن المريخ الجميل 
*

----------


## yasen

*مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه
                        	*

----------


## Mr speed

*مشكور يا قطّاني
عوده جميله للتاريخ
                        	*

----------


## احمد عتيق

*اتخيلو يا شباب ..كان جميل جدا .. وسيظل انشاء الله ...
*

----------


## اهيجو

*مشكور يا قطّاني 
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*مشكور يالقطاني لكن انا عندي اقدم من هذه الصورة وللأسف الصور مع شقيقي بالسودان وان شاءالله يوم من الايام ح اجيبها ليكم وهي بالتحديد سنة 1933 
*

----------


## عبيدي

*نادي المريخ سنة 55 احلي من نادي الهلال اسي
*

----------


## النجمي

*يا زول الصورة دي لقيتها وين ؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## نزار احمد

*مشكور يالقطاني

المريخ من زمان جميل في كل شي
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*مشكور للتوثيق
                        	*

----------

